# who got embarrassed by 32 this year??



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2011)

You better get ready,They dish it out to everyone but can`t take it in return without saying your a troll , or put him on  the ignore list or start a little name calling battle.!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



Who are you? Don't remember seeing you on the forum...who do you pull for?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2011)

Look out!!!:yummy:


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's "Bob", ya know "Bob"! ;/


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



Refs didn't have nothing to do it.It was the Honey Badger and Crew....


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 4, 2011)

Defensively, they played a great half.  They burned out and the offense struggled the entire game.  Turnovers and bad special teams play killed them in the second half.

LSU played a great great second half.  They stayed tough in the first half defensively to only give up 10 points and kept themselves in the game and took over in the second.

They were clearly the better team when the game was over.  Congrats to them.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep, we got whipped no doubt about it. LSU is a good team.

I do love that this is coming from a Shamecock. You beat UGA yet we still win the East. You beat Clemson yet they still win the ACC and get to go to a BCS game. Must just be eating y'all up.

"Next Year"


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2011)

....South Carolina with Steve Spurrier is well..... South Carolina with Steve Spurrier...


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Yep, we got whipped no doubt about it. LSU is a good team.
> 
> I do love that this is coming from a Shamecock. You beat UGA yet we still win the East. You beat Clemson yet they still win the ACC and get to go to a BCS game. Must just be eating y'all up.
> 
> "Next Year"



yep it's eating me up so bad that i'm enjoying it knowing my team put an absolute beat down on the ACC champs, and beat the dawgs for the second straight year. it's like beating up the guy who stole your girlfriend. you know you can do better then her and he has to live with his butt kicking for the rest of his life


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2011)

sounds like you couldn't do better than her...I'll tell her you still think about her though...


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> sounds like you couldn't do better than her...I'll tell her you still think about her though...



worst comeback of all time.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



Still east champs. Your still not. That just about sums it up. Doesnt it? I know I know yall played Arky. I know we got LSU. Yall didnt!!!! Because yall are NOT east champs! Now continue on. Maybe it makes you feel better. Doesnt change a thing.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Who are you? Don't remember seeing you on the forum...who do you pull for?



He jumped on the SCe train when they started winning......


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Still east champs. Your still not. That just about sums it up. Doesnt it? I know I know yall played Arky. I know we got LSU. Yall didnt!!!! Because yall are NOT east champs! Now continue on. Maybe it makes you feel better. Doesnt change a thing.



we have our East trophy and it's the same size and shape as the one you won this year. the only difference is we EARNED ours in the Swamp last season while you had to depend on someone else to beat us so you could make the trip. facts are facts, my friend. and the funny thing is the East was STRONGER last year then it was this year.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> He jumped on the SCe train when they started winning......



I did huh? then explain my diploma from the Darla Moore School of Business I earned in 2005. Explain the 7 family members who also graduated from USC. bandwagon fan you say? I am willing to bet you've never sat in a desk at Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> we have our East trophy and it's the same size and shape as the one you won this year. the only difference is we EARNED ours in the Swamp last season while you had to depend on someone else to beat us so you could make the trip. facts are facts, my friend. and the funny thing is the East was STRONGER last year then it was this year.



I guess the 10 straight wins we had were just given to us? It was yalls to lose, and yall did just that!


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I guess the 10 straight wins we had were just given to us? It was yalls to lose, and yall did just that!



I don't see any of your 10 wins being any better then ours. ya'll beat an Allbarn team we lost to, we smashed the ACC champs who smashed Allbarn. not to mention we beat ya'll between the hedges. can you say top 10? look up and you'll see us.


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> we have our East trophy and it's the same size and shape as the one you won this year. the only difference is we EARNED ours in the Swamp last season while you had to depend on someone else to beat us so you could make the trip. facts are facts, my friend. and the funny thing is the East was STRONGER last year then it was this year.



Facts ARE facts...........you're team couldn't get it done.  No matter how YOU paint it, if SC would've won when they needed to, we'd be talking about how bad the Cocks got beat by LSU.  I'll tell you like I tell my kids.....dry it up!  Nobody likes a crybaby.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> I did huh? then explain my diploma from the Darla Moore School of Business I earned in 2005. Explain the 7 family members who also graduated from USC. bandwagon fan you say? I am willing to bet you've never sat in a desk at Athens.


 If I didnt does that mean I dont have the right to be a fan? Congrats on your degree, and the other 7 family members.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> If I didnt does that mean I dont have the right to be a fan? Congrats on your degree, and the other 7 family members.



didn't you just accuse me of being a fan when we started winning? if you can question my loyalty, why can i not question yours?


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> I don't see any of your 10 wins being any better then ours. ya'll beat an Allbarn team we lost to, we smashed the ACC champs who smashed Allbarn. not to mention we beat ya'll between the hedges. can you say top 10? look up and you'll see us.



And still you have nothing to show for it.  Tissue?  Midol??


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

BigDawg515 said:


> Facts ARE facts...........you're team couldn't get it done.  No matter how YOU paint it, if SC would've won when they needed to, we'd be talking about how bad the Cocks got beat by LSU.  I'll tell you like I tell my kids.....dry it up!  Nobody likes a crybaby.



in other news, a man just landed on the moon!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> I don't see any of your 10 wins being any better then ours. ya'll beat an Allbarn team we lost to, we smashed the ACC champs who smashed Allbarn. not to mention we beat ya'll between the hedges. can you say top 10? look up and you'll see us.


It looks like your claiming a moral victory,,,, east Champs NOT!


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

BigDawg515 said:


> And still you have nothing to show for it.  Tissue?  Midol??



top 10 ranking. trip most likely to the Capitol One bowl, undefeated in the East, 3rd straight win over our rival, recruiting class is coming together very nicely. I'd say we're moving on up like the Jefferson's


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> didn't you just accuse me of being a fan when we started winning? if you can question my loyalty, why can i not question yours?



I didnt I just asked a question. The fairweather comment was directed at you, because we dont see you post much here. Until recently. Now then!


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> It looks like your claiming a moral victory,,,, east Champs NOT!



no need for a moral one when we have the REAL thing over the Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> top 10 ranking. trip most likely to the Capitol One bowl, undefeated in the East, 3rd straight win over our rival, recruiting class is coming together very nicely. I'd say we're moving on up like the Jefferson's


Again I say! MORAL VICTORY! Maybe yall should have went undefeated in the WEST!


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I didnt I just asked a question. The fairweather comment was directed at you, because we dont see you post much here. Until recently. Now then!



well I didn't just come out of the woodwork yesterday. i've been a GON member for awhile, few years acctually. I post in all forums, not just a certain one. if you take a look at my post history you'll see that. the politics forum has been slow and deer season is winding down so that forum is coming to a crawl.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> no need for a moral one when we have the REAL thing over the Dawgs



I guess if one game decided the east yall would be the east champs. Looks like it didnt!!! LOL


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Again I say! MORAL VICTORY! Maybe yall should have went undefeated in the WEST!



yeah because having SC in the West would make a lot of sense since it's located on the EAST coast.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



aother one,funny how some fans haft to use another teams victory.......



00Beau said:


> You better get ready,They dish it out to everyone but can`t take it in return without saying your a troll , or put him on  the ignore list or start a little name calling battle.!!!



I for one do not use another teams victory to rub it in,I can take it with the best of them,what is sad is the ones that need other teams to win so they can dish it out......ole Robert is just sad it was not his team being taken to the wood shed in  the 2nd half....some folks just stay sore


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I guess if one game decided the east yall would be the east champs. Looks like it didnt!!! LOL



it is what it is. this season has not been a failure for us though. we've accomplished most of our goals.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

nickel back said:


> aother one,funny how some fans haft to use another teams victory.......
> 
> 
> 
> I for one do not use another teams victory to rub it in,I can take it with the best of them,what is sad is the ones that need other teams to win so they can dish it out......ole Robert is just sad it was not his team being taken to the wood shed in  the 2nd half....some folks just stay sore



you mean ya'll havent been living through Arkansas and Allbarn? right. you better send them a thank you card here before you forget.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> it is what it is. this season has not been a failure for us though. we've accomplished most of our goals.



Never said it was. Just responded to your thread.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> well I didn't just come out of the woodwork yesterday. i've been a GON member for awhile, few years acctually. I post in all forums, not just a certain one. if you take a look at my post history you'll see that. the politics forum has been slow and deer season is winding down so that forum is coming to a crawl.



Go back to where you came from, 1 lilburnjoe is enough.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> you mean ya'll havent been living through Arkansas and Allbarn? right. you better send them a thank you card here before you forget.



nope not one bit.THE DAWGS did what they needed to do...

plus Im talking about fans like you that need other teams  to win so you can trash talk.......


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

nickel back said:


> nope not one bit.THE DAWGS did what they needed to do...
> 
> plus Im talking about fans like you that need other teams  to win so you can trash talk.......



lol why can't i trash talk when my team has beaten yours two years in a row?


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Never said it was. Just responded to your thread.....



it's cool.


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Go back to where you came from, 1 lilburnjoe is enough.



ummmmm ok.lol


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> lol why can't i trash talk when my team has beaten yours two years in a row?



You can, but it still don't mean much...


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You can, but it still don't mean much...



means alot to me!


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> top 10 ranking. trip most likely to the Capitol One bowl, undefeated in the East, 3rd straight win over our rival, recruiting class is coming together very nicely. I'd say we're moving on up like the Jefferson's



And you're still USCe, the second place SEC East team.  Whatever you have going, y'all will find a way to mess it up.  I'd say a loss in the Capital One bowl will start it off nicely.  What's your recent record in bowl games?


----------



## BigDawg515 (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> in other news, a man just landed on the moon!!!



Now THAT would be the worst comeback.  At least you're the best at something!  Way to go!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> lol why can't i trash talk when my team has beaten yours two years in a row?



wow really,that was like the 2nd game of the season,your a little late?....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> I did huh? then explain my diploma from the Darla Moore School of Business I earned in 2005. Explain the 7 family members who also graduated from USC. bandwagon fan you say? I am willing to bet you've never sat in a desk at Athens.



I thought it was the Darla Moore School of Cosmetology.


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> I don't see any of your 10 wins being any better then ours. ya'll beat an Allbarn team we lost to, we smashed the ACC champs who smashed Allbarn. not to mention we beat ya'll between the hedges. can you say top 10? look up and you'll see us.



And then we beat a GT team that beat the ACC champ you crow about beating - so when does your twisted little circle of life ever end? Want to throw Miss St. and UK and UT etc etc in your little pile of useless stats?

Facts not emotion. 20 years from now we will still be the SECe champs for 2011 and you will still be irrelevant.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I guess if one game decided the east yall would be the east champs. Looks like it didnt!!! LOL



 We won 5 games in the east and went undefeated, uga did not.  One west game decided the east if that makes any sense  Who cares, its over and we all know what happened and are looking forward to the bowl game and next season.  Gotta go take it to Nebraska in the the capital one bowl:swords:


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I thought it was the Darla Moore School of Cosmetology.



  You know where you messed up?      I highlighted it for ya


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

BigDawg515 said:


> And you're still USCe, the second place SEC East team.  Whatever you have going, y'all will find a way to mess it up.  I'd say a loss in the Capital One bowl will start it off nicely.  What's your recent record in bowl games?



 We lost to a florida school last year the same as UGA did, NO  Uga lost to UCF


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> means alot to me!



  Man, Just go about your buisness.   These guys are head over heals for the east title they backed into with one of the sec's weakest schedules.  We beat them two years in a row,  whipped clemson three years in a row.   We beat the sec east champs this year and the ACC champs, both have worse records than us, neither are ranked higher than us.  They(uga) have no wins over a ranked team, the three teams they played that are ranked now they lost to.  Let them have their fun, september will roll around soon enough and another win for us and we'll get another year of how were still in a down east and were not a threat in the east, bla, bla, bla,.........Let the guys do the talking on the field, it will work out just right.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Man, Just go about your buisness.   These guys are head over heals for the east title they backed into with one of the sec's weakest schedules.  We beat them two years in a row,  whipped clemson three years in a row.   We beat the sec east champs this year and the ACC champs, both have worse records than us, neither are ranked higher than us.  They(uga) have no wins over a ranked team, the three teams they played that are ranked now they lost to.  Let them have their fun, september will roll around soon enough and another win for us and we'll get another year of how were still in a down east and were not a threat in the east, bla, bla, bla,.........Let the guys do the talking on the field, it will work out just right.



All Hail the power of your post! Well said! We didnt back into anything gin. Yall backed out! It was yalls to lose, and again I say yall did just THAT! As I told your SCe brother. If the east would have been decided by one game. Yall would be the champs. As you know now it was not. We one 10 straight when we had to. Yall didnt. But you are correct about one thing. September will be here soon enough, and yall can go for #3! Congrats on your MORAL victory! East Champs!!!!! East Champs!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!:trampoline:


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 4, 2011)

Jawja is the greatest team that has ever played football and their fan base are what we all strive to be like... ok enough for u historians and history buffs - the SEC east champions we hail thee even though u couldnt beat us the last two years and the ol ball coach now has the players to own Richt just like Ray Goof... please dont shame us against Michigan State oh i forgot one of gamecock nation is the head coach there so go State!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Jawja is the greatest team that has ever played football and their fan base are what we all strive to be like... ok enough for u historians and history buffs - the SEC east champions we hail thee even though u couldnt beat us the last two years and the ol ball coach now has the players to own Richt just like Ray Goof... please dont shame us against Michigan State oh i forgot one of gamecock nation is the head coach there so go State!



You have won the last two, but sc was outplayed this year.  And what is the series record since richt has been in Athens?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You have won the last two, but sc was outplayed this year.  And what is the series record since richt has been in Athens?



I think Dabo said it best rex. Spurrier won 35 games his first 5 years there. Even Clemson has higher standards :jump:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

00Beau said:


> You better get ready,They dish it out to everyone but can`t take it in return without saying your a troll , or put him on  the ignore list or start a little name calling battle.!!!



Pot and kettle.  This at least the fourth time I've seen you post this.  Why in your mind are people supposed to take crap from you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Jawja is the greatest team that has ever played football and their fan base are what we all strive to be like... ok enough for u historians and history buffs - the SEC east champions we hail thee even though u couldnt beat us the last two years and the ol ball coach now has the players to own Richt just like Ray Goof... please dont shame us against Michigan State oh i forgot one of gamecock nation is the head coach there so go State!



See with the exception of irish, all the SC fans here act as if SC is the gold standard of college football and act as they are shocked that nobody else thinks this.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



Must be national idiots weekend.  Sure do have a lot of folks running for the top spot.  You hang in there sport, I am sure you will get at least honorable mention.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> See with the exception of irish, all the SC fans here act as if SC is the gold standard of college football and act as they are shocked that nobody else thinks this.



  You just nailed it down to a frogs hair what the typical UGA fan thinks.  But who cares what a uga fan thinks?  We beat yall, were #9 in the bcs and will finish with a better record than UGA......I could give a crap what ANY uga fan thinks, tradition is that, it doesnt win games played in the now.   Walker isnt there, Vince isnt there.....UGA would be what you claim we are.  Uga fans live off a three year run that walker carried on his back. LOL   THERE ARE FOUR SEC TEAMS IN THE TOP NINE FINISHING THE REGULAR SEASON, THAT IS IMPRESSIVE BUT TO NOTE UGA IS HANGING BACK THERE IN #16, THATS WHERE THEY BELONG. lol


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



South Carolina lost to auburn for gosh sakes.....Also i think it's about time to take the stupid Herman Cain avatar off.....He's done for ,Toast.He was done in by a honey but it wasn't no badger.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> you just nailed it down to a frogs hair what the typical uga fan thinks.  But who cares what a uga fan thinks?  We beat yall, were #9 in the bcs and will finish with a better record than uga......i could give a crap what any uga fan thinks, tradition is that, it doesnt win games played in the now.   Walker isnt there, vince isnt there.....uga would be what you claim we are.  Uga fans live off a three year run that walker carried on his back. Lol   there are four sec teams in the top nine finishing the regular season, that is impressive but to note uga is hanging back there in #16, thats where they belong. Lol



lol.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think Dabo said it best rex. Spurrier won 35 games his first 5 years there. Even Clemson has higher standards :jump:



 Dabo has been the coach at clemson for three years with his NFL D coordinator and for three years hes had his rearend handed to him from USC, it hasnt even been close.  Until he can win one game he should shut his mouth and put on his spandex, grab up his palm palms and do his thang, he sure cant beat Spurrier.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You have won the last two, but sc was outplayed this year.  And what is the series record since richt has been in Athens?




Are you kin to the guy that started the post about LSU bring their own refs?


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> lol.



  Typical response of a loser.  Are you a uga player?  No facts just post something ignorant.   Its all good, number three is on its way.  You coming to WB to see it in person next year?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Typical response of a loser.  Are you a uga player?  No facts just post something ignorant.   Its all good, number three is on its way.  You coming to WB to see it in person next year?



You done?


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You have won the last two, but sc was outplayed this year.  And what is the series record since richt has been in Athens?



  What was the excuse for last year?  You think that record is gonna make one bit of difference on how next years game goes in williams brice?  Richt hasnt lost many times to teams like buffalo and ucf but that isnt out of reason either these days.  Excuses, Excuses.......


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You done?



  Are you?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You done?



Son you know he's just getting started.


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> South Carolina lost to auburn for gosh sakes.....Also i think it's about time to take the stupid Herman Cain avatar off.....He's done for ,Toast.He was done in by a honey but it wasn't no badger.



  Youre right.  Auburn also was Torched by uga and clemson but we beat both of them and the entire east......Gosh sakes


----------



## gin house (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Son you know he's just getting started.



  He knows me better than that and you do too  Im jacked up and ready for nebraska, its trashtalking time.  Uga is irrelevant, im just have to find some jackleg team to nag about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Are you?



LOL.  What are you talking about?  You go into hiding and then come out roaring, you call me a loser, and then start making predictions about next year.  Just wondered if that was all or if you had anymore of that brilliance to put on display.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Son you know he's just getting started.



But do we care?


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

Really?  

SC fans jumping on the LSU bandwagon as a way to bash UGA?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Really?
> 
> SC fans jumping on the LSU bandwagon as a way to bash UGA?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Gin House.....


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Youre right.  Auburn also was Torched by uga and clemson but we beat both of them and the entire east......Gosh sakes



Dude, be for real....Yall got a chicken for a mascot and your war cry is cockadoodle doo....Now I think I understand why S.C. fans have a chip on there shoulder....I would too


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> What was the excuse for last year?  You think that record is gonna make one bit of difference on how next years game goes in williams brice?  Richt hasnt lost many times to teams like buffalo and ucf but that isnt out of reason either these days.  Excuses, Excuses.......



Buffalo? Didn't you guys lose to uconn?


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 4, 2011)

32


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> 32



Remind me what game you guys were playing in on saturday?


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 4, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Remind me what game you guys were playing in on saturday?



The one where you dont Get Stomped by LSU...LOL


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

A walk down memory lane................................

38-3 LSU smashed Georgia Tech in the 2008 Chick-fil-a Bowl. 

One of the worst beatdowns in CFA Bowl history.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm confused...gamecocks are bustin on UGA for getting beaten by #1 LSU...didn't teh cocks lose twice to Auburn? once was an absolute throttling, not even competitive after the opening kick off


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> A walk down memory lane................................
> 
> 38-3 LSU smashed Georgia Tech in the 2008 Chick-fil-a Bowl.
> 
> One of the worst beatdowns in CFA Bowl history.



Was that Yesterday or did I miss it?


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure you hope that you missed it.

It was in the past, just like yesterday's game.  

Go jump on another band wagon or zip it until your team does something for you to brag about.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> I'm sure you hope that you missed it.
> 
> It was in the past, just like yesterday's game.
> 
> Go jump on another band wagon or zip it until your team does something for you to brag about.



And who did we beat the game before that? 

I like it.. Getting Angry!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

I have no idea.  I don't follow GT as closely as you apparently follow LSU.

But let me guess, that was the "we won once in 10 years so let's get rings made" game?


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> I have no idea.  I don't follow GT as closely as you apparently follow LSU.
> 
> But let me guess, that was the "we won once in 10 years so let's get rings made" game?



I have no Idea... I dont follow that stuff !


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 4, 2011)

Fair enough


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> Youre right.  Auburn also was Torched by uga and clemson but we beat both of them and the entire east......Gosh sakes



Sorry to LSU for having the wrong team playing you in the championship game. It should have been the barn chickens.....


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 5, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Must be national idiots weekend.  Sure do have a lot of folks running for the top spot.  You hang in there sport, I am sure you will get at least honorable mention.



i thought there were no personal attacks allowed on this board? must just be for a certain few and not for everyone. if they'll allow 'em, i'll start slinging 'em, and they'll be some good ones!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> i thought there were no personal attacks allowed on this board? must just be for a certain few and not for everyone. if they'll allow 'em, i'll start slinging 'em, and they'll be some good ones!



Mine were not personal attacks, they were personal observations.  They fall under "if the shoe fits, wear it".  Sport, those shoes fit you to a "T"!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Really?
> 
> SC fans jumping on the LSU bandwagon as a way to bash UGA?



Well, you had some (not all) UGA fans jumping on the LSU bandwagon as a way to trash Bama, looks like what goes around comes around.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> i thought there were no personal attacks allowed on this board? must just be for a certain few and not for everyone. if they'll allow 'em, i'll start slinging 'em, and they'll be some good ones!


 Back when I was a moderator I was severely chastised by the admin for using the "idiot" word.  In fact, it's why I am no longer a moderator.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't care what the chicken and Tech fans say to us.  Tech is a joke.  They prove it to us year after year.  SC fans are like a 135 pound guy in a bar threatening you.  He might truly believe that he is lean, mean, and a bad son of a biscuit.  But you just have to laugh.  Who cares what those people think?  Just laugh at them and move on.  I do think that it's funny that they like telling us we are irrelavent but are sky high on their two victories over us.  Personally, other than the embarrassment of losing to SC two years in a row, and make no mistake, it is embarrassing to lose to them, who cares?

As for the "idiot" stuff, I personally think it's a bad idea.  A good rule of thumb is probably to not call anybody on here anything that you wouldn't call them to their face.  Calling somebody an idiot or a loser or bringing somebody's family into it, even if it is somewhat indirectly, would probably get you into a physical altercation with most people.  Most of us wouldn't want to get into anything like that with each other over football.  So why do it here just because there is distance between each other.

And before any of you guys start running you mouths about me making "personal attacks" or "name calling", find me one single instance of me calling anybody an idiot or a loser or said anything about anybody's family.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't care what the chicken and Tech fans say to us.  Tech is a joke.  They prove it to us year after year.  SC fans are like a 135 pound guy in a bar threatening you.  He might truly believe that he is lean, mean, and a bad son of a biscuit.  But you just have to laugh.  Who cares what those people think?  Just laugh at them and move on.  I do think that it's funny that they like telling us we are irrelavent but are sky high on their two victories over us.  Personally, other than the embarrassment of losing to SC two years in a row, and make no mistake, it is embarrassing to lose to them, who cares?
> 
> As for the "idiot" stuff, I personally think it's a bad idea.  A good rule of thumb is probably to not call anybody on here anything that you wouldn't call them to their face.  Calling somebody an idiot or a loser or bringing somebody's family into it, even if it is somewhat indirectly, would probably get you into a physical altercation with most people.  Most of us wouldn't want to get into anything like that with each other over football.  So why do it here just because there is distance between each other.
> 
> And before any of you guys start running you mouths about me making "personal attacks" or "name calling", find me one single instance of me calling anybody an idiot or a loser or said anything about anybody's family.



Good post Brad but here's what I think of every time I think of Gin House - he so wants to be a BullDawg but has the size and pedigree of a mutt.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't care what the chicken and Tech fans say to us.  Tech is a joke.  They prove it to us year after year.  SC fans are like a 135 pound guy in a bar threatening you.  He might truly believe that he is lean, mean, and a bad son of a biscuit.  But you just have to laugh.  Who cares what those people think?  Just laugh at them and move on.  I do think that it's funny that they like telling us we are irrelavent but are sky high on their two victories over us.  Personally, other than the embarrassment of losing to SC two years in a row, and make no mistake, it is embarrassing to lose to them, who cares?
> 
> As for the "idiot" stuff, I personally think it's a bad idea.  A good rule of thumb is probably to not call anybody on here anything that you wouldn't call them to their face.  Calling somebody an idiot or a loser or bringing somebody's family into it, even if it is somewhat indirectly, would probably get you into a physical altercation with most people.  Most of us wouldn't want to get into anything like that with each other over football.  So why do it here just because there is distance between each other.
> 
> And before any of you guys start running you mouths about me making "personal attacks" or "name calling", find me one single instance of me calling anybody an idiot or a loser or said anything about anybody's family.


Well said.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 5, 2011)

Please note these posts are NOT representative of ALL USC fans.  Some of us remember the butt whoopin we got last year in the SEC Championship and the beat down we got a month later in the Chik-fil-a Bowl.  The Dome has been as unkind to USC as it has UGA in recent history.  

I do think USC is a good ball team.  A UGA-USC rematch THIS YEAR, would likely be another knockdown-dragout. 

UGA-Good luck in the bowl game.

USC- Show some class.  You never know, you MIGHT get it in return.


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2011)

I bet Ginny has one of those "I believe" South Carolina T Shirts.  And Ginny I know you know what I am talking about.

Still probably wearing it around.  LOL.

South Carolina Football:  "We were at home Saturday".  LOL


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good post Brad but here's what I think of every time I think of Gin House - he so wants to be a BullDawg but has the size and pedigree of a mutt.



Now why in the world would he want to be a short, fat, drooling, asthmatic dog?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> Please note these posts are NOT representative of ALL USC fans.  Some of us remember the butt whoopin we got last year in the SEC Championship and the beat down we got a month later in the Chik-fil-a Bowl.  The Dome has been as unkind to USC as it has UGA in recent history.
> 
> I do think USC is a good ball team.  A UGA-USC rematch THIS YEAR, would likely be another knockdown-dragout.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry grunt, you are absolutely right.  I respect you and irish.  Both of you are reasonable, intelligent, and stand up guys.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good post Brad but here's what I think of every time I think of Gin House - he so wants to be a BullDawg but has the size and pedigree of a mutt.



Get ready for a blow by blow account of SC's re'sume', credentials, recrutiting rankings, and list of "weaposn".


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Back when I was a moderator I was severely  chastised by the admin for using the "idiot" word.  In fact, it's why I  am no longer a moderator.



Hmmm, ol' Jim's favorite description was "idiot".  



South GA Dawg said:


> As for the "idiot" stuff, I personally think it's a bad idea.  A good rule of thumb is probably to not call anybody on here anything that you wouldn't call them to their face.  Calling somebody an idiot or a loser or bringing somebody's family into it, even if it is somewhat indirectly, would probably get you into a physical altercation with most people.  Most of us wouldn't want to get into anything like that with each other over football.  So why do it here just because there is distance between each other.



The word idiot is a not a "fighting word".  Perhaps the better use of the term is "idiotic behavior".  The term loser clearly applies to the UGA v GT when speaking about GT.

It is cleary "idiotic behavior" for fans of GT to cast stones at anyone.

It is clearly "idiotic behavior" for fans of another team that did not make it to the dance to come in and jump on the winning team's bandwagon.  So please excuse my use of the word idiot and please replace it where ever it was used with the term "idiotic behavior".


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> You know where you messed up?      I highlighted it for ya



That's the way to take up for your brother little Ginny.I like it when one's sister takes up for them


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 5, 2011)

fish hawk said:


> Dude, be for real....Yall got a chicken for a mascot and your war cry is cockadoodle doo....Now I think I understand why S.C. fans have a chip on there shoulder....I would too



Fish hawk,that's an appropriate mascot for him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, ol' Jim's favorite description was "idiot".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fine with that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Hmmm, ol' Jim's favorite description was "idiot".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We will have to agree to disagree on this point.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 5, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Really?
> 
> SC fans jumping on the LSU bandwagon as a way to bash UGA?



we dont need LSU to bash UGA, we do it on the field


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> we dont need LSU to bash UGA, we do it on the field



Yep. Just cant win the other games win yall need to.:jump:


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> You have won the last two, but sc was outplayed this year.  And what is the series record since richt has been in Athens?



the average fan remembers this year and last...  iam just the average gamecock fan..haha


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2011)

Paddy, we don't care.  Nobody thinks yall are awsome but yall.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> LOL.  What are you talking about?  You go into hiding and then come out roaring, you call me a loser, and then start making predictions about next year.  Just wondered if that was all or if you had anymore of that brilliance to put on display.



  I havent went into hiding.  I dont spend every waking hour on here in my PJ's like some do around here.  I never called YOU a loser, i said "typical response of a loser"  You'll know when im finished posting, i dont need your trailer and authority to follow my posts, but thank you anyhow


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2011)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> That's the way to take up for your brother little Ginny.I like it when one's sister takes up for them





   You like the competition of fighting girls?  Says a lot.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good post Brad but here's what I think of every time I think of Gin House - he so wants to be a BullDawg but has the size and pedigree of a mutt.



  Every time i think of you i think of a mouth that doesnt know how to shut up.  Last couple UGA/USC games ive been to i left happy.  I dont want to be a bulldawg, id quit being a sports fan if that was all that was left.  You truly do have an imagination, too bad there isnt anything between your ears.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Paddy, we don't care.  Nobody thinks yall are awsome but yall.



  Were awsome enough to beat you dawgs.  You might want to ask Murray what he thinks after melvin and clowney slung him around all day.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't care what the chicken and Tech fans say to us.  Tech is a joke.  They prove it to us year after year.  SC fans are like a 135 pound guy in a bar threatening you.  He might truly believe that he is lean, mean, and a bad son of a biscuit.  But you just have to laugh.  Who cares what those people think?  Just laugh at them and move on.  I do think that it's funny that they like telling us we are irrelavent but are sky high on their two victories over us.  Personally, other than the embarrassment of losing to SC two years in a row, and make no mistake, it is embarrassing to lose to them, who cares?
> 
> As for the "idiot" stuff, I personally think it's a bad idea.  A good rule of thumb is probably to not call anybody on here anything that you wouldn't call them to their face.  Calling somebody an idiot or a loser or bringing somebody's family into it, even if it is somewhat indirectly, would probably get you into a physical altercation with most people.  Most of us wouldn't want to get into anything like that with each other over football.  So why do it here just because there is distance between each other.
> 
> And before any of you guys start running you mouths about me making "personal attacks" or "name calling", find me one single instance of me calling anybody an idiot or a loser or said anything about anybody's family.



  I agree with all of it but the first part.   Namecalling isnt needed and i myself have been cought up in it after getting a little heated at someones post.  Its amazing what people will post on computers that theyd never say face to face but thats the way it is.  This is a sports forum, not everybody will agree on things but it is their opinion, namecalling and degrading isnt called for.  Its kind of irritating to see and hear it but you just have to come to the conclusion there are cowards out there who know nothing more than to insult people will namecalling.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2011)

DDD said:


> I bet Ginny has one of those "I believe" South Carolina T Shirts.  And Ginny I know you know what I am talking about.
> 
> Still probably wearing it around.  LOL.
> 
> South Carolina Football:  "We were at home Saturday".  LOL



 I have no idea what "I believe" means on a tee shirt but im taking it as an insult and on a sidenote im assuming you know exactly what it is.   Kind of makes you wonder who bought that shirt.  But why dont you enlighten me as to what it means, i truly have no idea.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Every time i think of you i think of a mouth that doesnt know how to shut up.  Last couple UGA/USC games ive been to i left happy.  I dont want to be a bulldawg, id quit being a sports fan if that was all that was left.  You truly do have an imagination, too bad there isnt anything between your ears.



Gin House, you have severe little brother syndrome. You pull for a team that has had little to no success over the years. Then you win the East last year and all the "dynasty" talk spills from your mouth. Spurrier will take the Gamecocks to the promised land, etc...  

This year UGA won the East and suddenly you discount that achievement and instead point out that USCe has a better record now that the Dawgs lost the SECCG.

But let me point out a few things from a 3rd party perspective:

- UGA has a rich history of winning since the conference was formed in 1932
- 12 SEC Championships
- 2 National Championships
- One of the best winning records during the past decade 
- Georgia has a 46-16-2 lead in the series against the Gamecocks

- USCe has no SEC Championships, 1 ACC conference title and 1 SEC East Division title ever...
- USCe has a terrible bowl record of 4-12
- USCe is a choke team. Always losing when it matters most.
- USCe is enjoying some recent success but what happens when Spurrier retires?

No matter how much you crow about your recruiting, beating Georgia two years in a row, and all of your playmakers... the fact remains that yall couldn't even win the East with Florida and UT having down years.

South Carolina always has been, and always will be a middle-of-the-road team that might get a good win here and there, but you will never be included in the elite teams of the SEC.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you have severe little brother syndrome. You pull for a team that has had little to no success over the years. Then you win the East last year and all the "dynasty" talk spills from your mouth. Spurrier will take the Gamecocks to the promised land, etc...
> 
> This year UGA won the East and suddenly you discount that achievement and instead point out that USCe has a better record now that the Dawgs lost the SECCG.
> 
> ...



Oh no, you gonna give elfiii a run for:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you have severe little brother syndrome. You pull for a team that has had little to no success over the years. Then you win the East last year and all the "dynasty" talk spills from your mouth. Spurrier will take the Gamecocks to the promised land, etc...
> 
> This year UGA won the East and suddenly you discount that achievement and instead point out that USCe has a better record now that the Dawgs lost the SECCG.
> 
> ...



Oh goodness.  More truth per square inch in that post than some of our chicken pals are prepared to handle I'm afraid.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> I agree with all of it but the first part. Namecalling isnt needed and i myself have been cought up in it after getting a little heated at someones post. Its amazing what people will post on computers that theyd never say face to face but thats the way it is. This is a sports forum, not everybody will agree on things but it is their opinion, namecalling and degrading isnt called for. Its kind of irritating to see and hear it but you just have to come to the conclusion there are cowards out there who know nothing more than to insult people will namecalling.


 
It sure is Gin. Half the crap that spills from your trap I doubt would be said were you face to face with some of the people on here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> It sure is Gin. Have the crap that spills from your trap I doubt would be said were you face to face with some of the people on here.



This.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you have severe little brother syndrome. You pull for a team that has had little to no success over the years. Then you win the East last year and all the "dynasty" talk spills from your mouth. Spurrier will take the Gamecocks to the promised land, etc...
> 
> This year UGA won the East and suddenly you discount that achievement and instead point out that USCe has a better record now that the Dawgs lost the SECCG.
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you have severe little brother syndrome. You pull for a team that has had little to no success over the years. Then you win the East last year and all the "dynasty" talk spills from your mouth. Spurrier will take the Gamecocks to the promised land, etc...
> 
> This year UGA won the East and suddenly you discount that achievement and instead point out that USCe has a better record now that the Dawgs lost the SECCG.
> 
> ...



Man i gotta respect you we have our spats over LSU and UGA but you tell it like it is and how it is. You got my respect win lose or draw.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is like watching the Mutual of Omaha documentary on the migration of the wildebeast.  The wildebeast (Gin House) knows the crocodile (South GA Dawg, et al)  is going to eat him, but he just has to try and cross that river.

Fact- UGA has been a historically better program
Fact-USC has won the last 2
Fact-UGA was the East champ this year
Fact-We'll see who wins next year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> This is like watching the Mutual of Omaha documentary on the migration of the wildebeast.  The wildebeast (Gin House) knows the crocodile (South GA Dawg, et al)  is going to eat him, but he just has to try and cross that river.
> 
> Fact- UGA has been a historically better program
> Fact-USC has won the last 2
> ...


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats to South Carolina for their second 10 win season in their illustrious 111 year histroy.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> This is like watching the Mutual of Omaha documentary on the migration of the wildebeast.  The wildebeast (Gin House) knows the crocodile (South GA Dawg, et al)  is going to eat him, but he just has to try and cross that river.



 That's pretty funny grunt......


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> It sure is Gin. Half the crap that spills from your trap I doubt would be said were you face to face with some of the people on here.



  I promise you my friend if i say it here i will say it in your face.  Take that to your dawg house and gnaw on your bone.  I guarantee you that.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2011)

Whatever you say Gin.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

This thread needs a song! I think this one will do!! Yeah Son!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 6, 2011)

Gentlemen....


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

grunt0331 said:


> This is like watching the Mutual of Omaha documentary on the migration of the wildebeast.  The wildebeast (Gin House) knows the crocodile (South GA Dawg, et al)  is going to eat him, but he just has to try and cross that river.
> 
> Fact- UGA has been a historically better program
> Fact-USC has won the last 2
> ...



  I give my honest opinion and have pride in my team and try to be as unbiased as i can be.  I have never been much of a talker, please forgive me so i guess i lose out in the mouth battle or "swimming the river" if you will.  Where have i ever said uga wasnt the more sucessfull and had much more tradition?  I never have, thats ridiculous.   I have defended my team with talk from people saying we suck and arent good, we beat our whole division, the sec east champs and the acc champs.   I realize uga won the east, so what?   Unlike them and apparently you, i could care less what happened 100 years ago, thats history.  Who cares that Notre Dame has around 10 more national titles that uga?  Nobody.    Who cares that Princeton has 17 more national titles than LSU.......Nobody.   Does anything that happened 40 years ago affect the games that are played this year?  Id say no, if it did we wouldnt have beat the national champs of 1980 and 1981 both this season.  Times change and so do teams, not saying anybody isnt good but 25 years ago the talk of florida in a NC game was unheard of, they have what?  3 NC now and are a contender every year.   25 years ago the NC ran thru teams like Notre Dame, Penn St., SO cal, Nebraska and Oklahoma.  From what i recall you hardly hear of these in the top ten half the time.  I dont care about the head to head record from the civil war, i dont care how many titles other teams have, i dont care what other people think about my team.  This is a sports forum, if im gonna be here i want to talk about my team, i dont care about others.   Grunt, I wish i could impress with my mouth but i cant and dont care, im a grown man and come here for the sports interest, not to have a cyber fight with other grown men who i dont know from adam, thats just lame.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

This will work too!!!! Yeah SOn!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> I give my honest opinion and have pride in my team and try to be as unbiased as i can be.  I have never been much of a talker, please forgive me so i guess i lose out in the mouth battle or "swimming the river" if you will.  Where have i ever said uga wasnt the more sucessfull and had much more tradition?  I never have, thats ridiculous.   I have defended my team with talk from people saying we suck and arent good, we beat our whole division, the sec east champs and the acc champs.   I realize uga won the east, so what?   Unlike them and apparently you, i could care less what happened 100 years ago, thats history.  Who cares that Notre Dame has around 10 more national titles that uga?  Nobody.    Who cares that Princeton has 17 more national titles than LSU.......Nobody.   Does anything that happened 40 years ago affect the games that are played this year?  Id say no, if it did we wouldnt have beat the national champs of 1980 and 1981 both this season.  Times change and so do teams, not saying anybody isnt good but 25 years ago the talk of florida in a NC game was unheard of, they have what?  3 NC now and are a contender every year.   25 years ago the NC ran thru teams like Notre Dame, Penn St., SO cal, Nebraska and Oklahoma.  From what i recall you hardly hear of these in the top ten half the time.  I dont care about the head to head record from the civil war, i dont care how many titles other teams have, i dont care what other people think about my team.  This is a sports forum, if im gonna be here i want to talk about my team, i dont care about others.   Grunt, I wish i could impress with my mouth but i cant and dont care, im a grown man and come here for the sports interest, not to have a cyber fight with other grown men who i dont know from adam, thats just lame.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2011)

This whole thread is unreal...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> This will work too!!!! Yeah SOn!!



Yeah!!  Love the Mule!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> This thread needs a song! I think this one will do!! Yeah Son!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2011)

I like this one better. This is for all the internet tough guys out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

Good tune!!! This thread has turned for the worst. This is another good one!!! Got to listen to thow whole song though!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah!!  Love the Mule!


Yeah Son!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gin House, you have severe little brother syndrome. You pull for a team that has had little to no success over the years. Then you win the East last year and all the "dynasty" talk spills from your mouth. Spurrier will take the Gamecocks to the promised land, etc...
> 
> This year UGA won the East and suddenly you discount that achievement and instead point out that USCe has a better record now that the Dawgs lost the SECCG.
> 
> ...



  So youre saying i should be a bandwagon fan and hop onboard an elite team?  We win the east and the "dynasty" talk starts?   You my friend are dilusional.  Ive NEVER said anything of the sorts.  All i have ever said is that we are turning the corner and will be a contender in the east, i really belive that.  I realize the UGA tradition, i live less than an hour from Athens, i live 2 miles from the georgia line but thanks for the history lesson.  I dont know so much about the national titles, uga claims 5 but has one undisputed national title.  I realize they have a rich tradition in the sec, at one time florida wasnt in the picture but how did that come about?  What do you mean we couldnt win the east with florida and ut having down years?  We beat them and uga, the east wasnt a factor this year.  Who knows what happens when Spurrier leaves?  Id have to hope we get a good, proven coach that will take us forward.  Holtz hand picked Spurrier and i think that the USC job would be a good pick for a coach.  This talk above sounds identical to the Debo sweeney talk, all the tradition and head to head of clemson and usc but its all talk, hes been there three years and had his tail kicked three years, history is just that.  I dont need or want your approval or opinion of me or my team as you never have anything good to say to/about me.   Im not an LSU fan and you say third party, havent you said before that UGA is your second team?   You pull for yours and i'll pull for my underdogs.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Dec 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> So youre saying i should be a bandwagon fan and hop onboard an elite team?  We win the east and the "dynasty" talk starts?   You my friend are dilusional.  Ive NEVER said anything of the sorts.  All i have ever said is that we are turning the corner and will be a contender in the east, i really belive that.  I realize the UGA tradition, i live less than an hour from Athens, i live 2 miles from the georgia line but thanks for the history lesson.  I dont know so much about the national titles, uga claims 5 but has one undisputed national title.  I realize they have a rich tradition in the sec, at one time florida wasnt in the picture but how did that come about?  What do you mean we couldnt win the east with florida and ut having down years?  We beat them and uga, the east wasnt a factor this year.  Who knows what happens when Spurrier leaves?  Id have to hope we get a good, proven coach that will take us forward.  Holtz hand picked Spurrier and i think that the USC job would be a good pick for a coach.  This talk above sounds identical to the Debo sweeney talk, all the tradition and head to head of clemson and usc but its all talk, hes been there three years and had his tail kicked three years, history is just that.  I dont need or want your approval or opinion of me or my team as you never have anything good to say to/about me.   Im not an LSU fan and you say third party, havent you said before that UGA is your second team?   You pull for yours and i'll pull for my underdogs.



I really laugh when someone says i dont have a dawg in this fight or iam not a fan etc...  u can tell who are jawja fans even though they claim otherwise.  The truth is the east has changed and Jawja aint the big dawg anymore running over everyone.  They took care of business and we didnt - at least we made it interesting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> So youre saying i should be a bandwagon fan and hop onboard an elite team?  We win the east and the "dynasty" talk starts?   You my friend are dilusional.  Ive NEVER said anything of the sorts.  All i have ever said is that we are turning the corner and will be a contender in the east, i really belive that.  I realize the UGA tradition, i live less than an hour from Athens, i live 2 miles from the georgia line but thanks for the history lesson.  I dont know so much about the national titles, uga claims 5 but has one undisputed national title.  I realize they have a rich tradition in the sec, at one time florida wasnt in the picture but how did that come about?  What do you mean we couldnt win the east with florida and ut having down years?  We beat them and uga, the east wasnt a factor this year.  Who knows what happens when Spurrier leaves?  Id have to hope we get a good, proven coach that will take us forward.  Holtz hand picked Spurrier and i think that the USC job would be a good pick for a coach.  This talk above sounds identical to the Debo sweeney talk, all the tradition and head to head of clemson and usc but its all talk, hes been there three years and had his tail kicked three years, history is just that.  I dont need or want your approval or opinion of me or my team as you never have anything good to say to/about me.   Im not an LSU fan and you say third party, havent you said before that UGA is your second team?   You pull for yours and i'll pull for my underdogs.



If you want anybody to read these treatises of yours, use paragraphs.  Seperate  your thoughts.  These long, block posts with no spacing look like they were typed by Ted Kazinsky or something.  Just a thought.  Otherwise you're just talking to yourself and paddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> This whole thread is unreal...



And not in a good way.  It feels like offseason already from the quality of this thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I really laugh when someone says i dont have a dawg in this fight or iam not a fan etc...  u can tell who are jawja fans even though they claim otherwise.  The truth is the east has changed and Jawja aint the big dawg anymore running over everyone.  They took care of business and we didnt - at least we made it interesting.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And not in a good way.  It feels like offseason already from the quality of this thread.


I know what this thread needs!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


>



the implication being that SC is.

The east has been down the last two years.  Just by huge coincidence, those are the only two years SC has been any good at all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

Since this thread now sucks so bad that we are posting good music to save it, here we go.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> the implication being that SC is.
> 
> The east has been down the last two years.  Just by huge coincidence, those are the only two years SC has been any good at all.


I do think you are on to something son!!! Come to think of it I know you are!!! Another tune for this fine thread!!1 I'm feeling it tonight SON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> the implication being that SC is.
> 
> The east has been down the last two years. Just by huge coincidence, those are the only two years SC has been any good at all.


 
But they are turning the corner guys!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Since this thread now sucks so bad that we are posting good music to save it, here we go.



Yeah Son!!!!!! :santa::decorate::candle: Merry Christmas ehrrbaody!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you want anybody to read these treatises of yours, use paragraphs.  Seperate  your thoughts.  These long, block posts with no spacing look like they were typed by Ted Kazinsky or something.  Just a thought.  Otherwise you're just talking to yourself and paddy.



  I really dont care or want you to read anything i post.  You never have a good word to say, just something smartmouthed.  If you cant read it just keep on going.  With all your education in grammer why arent you somewhere teaching it rather than wasting all day on the same sports forum looking to be a smartalec to everyone who disagrees with you?  Just a thought.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> But they are turning the corner guys!!!



RecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecrutintwearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecondenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontendersweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldwaeponsalloverthefielfSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierolballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoachrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingscisthegreatestmostbestestfootballprogrameverweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldrecruitingrecruitingspurrieroldballcoachrecruitng.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

Yall let Buddy take ya back. I know Brad likes this one!!! Play the blues Son!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> RecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecrutintwearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecondenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontendersweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldwaeponsalloverthefielfSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierolballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoachrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingscisthegreatestmostbestestfootballprogrameverweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldrecruitingrecruitingspurrieroldballcoachrecruitng.


 Good Lawd!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> RecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecrutintwearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecondenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontendersweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldwaeponsalloverthefielfSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierolballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoachrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingscisthegreatestmostbestestfootballprogrameverweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldrecruitingrecruitingspurrieroldballcoachrecruitng.



  Another example of no reasoning, just doing all you know to do....Be a smartalec.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah Son!!!!!! :santa::decorate::candle: Merry Christmas ehrrbaody!!!!!!



Pulled this clip up to post here.  My wife came in the room at the beginning when Cooley was talking and said, "Oh crap!  That guy sounds just like you!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> I really dont care or want you to read anything i post.  You never have a good word to say, just something smartmouthed.  If you cant read it just keep on going.  With all your education in grammer why arent you somewhere teaching it rather than wasting all day on the same sports forum looking to be a smartalec to everyone who disagrees with you?  Just a thought.



How do you know that I don't?

Not looking to be anything.  You just make it so easy.

This concludes our Mutual of Omaha documentary on the wildebeast.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yall let Buddy take ya back. I know Brad likes this one!!! Play the blues Son!!!



Buddy Guy is is amazing.  Love his music.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Pulled this clip up to post here.  My wife came in the room at the beginning when Cooley was talking and said, "Oh crap!  That guy sounds just like you!"


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

Come on gin. Play us some music man. What kind of tunes do you dig?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

This thread is becoming the bomb!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

I got him hooked up Jeff.  Here you go ginny.

http://


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> RecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingrecrutintwearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecondenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontenderswearecontendersweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldwaeponsalloverthefielfSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierSpurrierolballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoacholballcoachrecruitingrecruitingrecruitingscisthegreatestmostbestestfootballprogrameverweaponsalloverthefieldweaponsalloverthefieldrecruitingrecruitingspurrieroldballcoachrecruitng.



I win the debate.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I got him hooked up Jeff.  Here you go ginny.
> 
> http://



Surely not?:trampoline:


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

Mista.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

Ginny's favorite Buddy Reynolds flick.

http://


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny's favorite Buddy Reynolds flick.
> 
> http://



Classic.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Since this thread now sucks so bad that we are posting good music to save it, here we go.



One of my favorites


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmm,,,,,,


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2011)

SWEET JESUS!
Talking about turning a lemon into lemonade,...you boys done good

Ginny, guess what's in the sack...:santa:


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> SWEET JESUS!
> Talking about turning a lemon into lemonade,...you boys done good
> 
> Ginny, guess what's in the sack...:santa:


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> You like the competition of fighting girls?  Says a lot.



In the words of Ray Romano of Everybody Loves Raymond Fame.You................ Are a Girl.Now get along little wildebeast beforw you get ate up.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> You like the competition of fighting girls?  Says a lot.



I enjoy watching some mud rasslin.You on the other hand


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2011)

Dang.... looks like I missed all the fun last night.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> So youre saying i should be a bandwagon fan and hop onboard an elite team?  We win the east and the "dynasty" talk starts?   You my friend are dilusional.  Ive NEVER said anything of the sorts.  All i have ever said is that we are turning the corner and will be a contender in the east, i really belive that.  I realize the UGA tradition, i live less than an hour from Athens, i live 2 miles from the georgia line but thanks for the history lesson.  I dont know so much about the national titles, uga claims 5 but has one undisputed national title.  I realize they have a rich tradition in the sec, at one time florida wasnt in the picture but how did that come about?  What do you mean we couldnt win the east with florida and ut having down years?  We beat them and uga, the east wasnt a factor this year.  Who knows what happens when Spurrier leaves?  Id have to hope we get a good, proven coach that will take us forward.  Holtz hand picked Spurrier and i think that the USC job would be a good pick for a coach.  This talk above sounds identical to the Debo sweeney talk, all the tradition and head to head of clemson and usc but its all talk, hes been there three years and had his tail kicked three years, history is just that.  I dont need or want your approval or opinion of me or my team as you never have anything good to say to/about me.   Im not an LSU fan and you say third party, havent you said before that UGA is your second team?   You pull for yours and i'll pull for my underdogs.



*dy·nas·tyâ€‚[dahy-nuh-stee] noun, plural -ties. 

Definition: finally getting that second 10 win season in 117 years of playing football*


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> *dy·nas·tyâ€‚[dahy-nuh-stee] noun, plural -ties.
> 
> Definition: finally getting that second 10 win season in 117 years of playing football*



It's better than not getting it...


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (Dec 9, 2011)

Robert28 said:


> that danged ol' karma!haha couldnt have happened to a better bunch of people! blame the refs all you want, blame anything you want, it only makes you look worse. at least we scored 17 points!!!haha what a sorry team UGA is. i'm so glad you got exactly what you deserved!



Yeah ya'll scored 17 points in the SECCG last year against the same team UGA put up 31 on .


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 9, 2011)

32


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 10, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> 32



I know it seems like Tech hasn't beaten UGA in 32 years but it hasn't been that long.

Shameless coattail riding.  I love it.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know it seems like Tech hasn't beaten UGA in 32 years but it hasn't been that long.
> 
> Shameless coattail riding.  I love it.



Hey if that takes your Mind off being embarrassed on National Television


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 10, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Hey if that takes your Mind off being embarrassed on National Television



nothing embarrassing about getting beat by the #1 team in the country while playing fot the championship of the best conference in college football.

Now talking crap all year long and getting beaten my most hated rival for the tenth time in a 11 games, that would be embarrassing.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> nothing embarrassing about getting beat by the #1 team in the country while playing fot the championship of the best conference in college football.
> 
> Now talking crap all year long and getting beaten my most hated rival for the tenth time in a 11 games, that would be embarrassing.



Iam glad you are a supporter of the Team that Romped you.. Nice Avatar BTW


----------

